# sending money to australia from india



## latbee (Mar 26, 2011)

hi all

I am planing to move Adelaide end of October,before that i ll open a/c in common wealth bank .I am planing to send Rs-6 lacks initially,is bank transfer or western union is good for sending money to Australia or any other option is there 
I also would like to know any restriction(tax or ??) to send bulk amount...please reply me....thanks n advance.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

firstly, no one will understand lakhs here , for them it is a hundred thousand.. we transferred from our hdfc a/c to our a/c in AU (westpac), we paid a fee of i think 2000 INR, dont remember exact amount, the exchange rate was high but this was the safest way of transferring the money


----------



## latbee (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Anj

Thanks for ur quick reply
is there any restriction or tax for sending Rs 600,000.00 tru bank.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

none, just a fee. call your bank and ask, each bank has different fee, i think a set amount as norm (by RBI) and a fee that the bank charges, if you are a platinum/classic account holder adn know someone at the bank or have a personal banker, they can get the bank fee waived off but the swift charges can not be waived off, comes to about 1220 INR or so. as long s you are a tax payer, no one will ask you wehre the money came from, you can show it as your saving.


----------



## ratnesh (May 4, 2010)

anj,

I am planning to make first visit to Adelaide in Nov. along with my wife and son. Can I open a bank account at Adelaide from here? So that I can transfer some money required there.

ratnesh


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

ratnesh said:


> anj,
> 
> I am planning to make first visit to Adelaide in Nov. along with my wife and son. Can I open a bank account at Adelaide from here? So that I can transfer some money required there.
> 
> ratnesh


Ratnesh,

You can open an account online. Go into westpac/NAB or commonwealth bank website migrant banking section.
Once you have ur account number and other details u can transfer money from your india account to the Oz account.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Ratnesh;
How did you eventually transfer money ?
I am planning to move to Adelaide in first week of July....



ratnesh said:


> anj,
> 
> I am planning to make first visit to Adelaide in Nov. along with my wife and son. Can I open a bank account at Adelaide from here? So that I can transfer some money required there.
> 
> ratnesh


----------



## Bright (Mar 21, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Hi Ratnesh;
> How did you eventually transfer money ?
> I am planning to move to Adelaide in first week of July....


Hi,

I am also coming to Adelaide in July, I don't have friends in Adelaide. Can you please help me out how to find an accommodation. I am coming with my wife and 6 months old daughter. Please help me.


Regards,
Bright


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I am in the same situation as yours...Yet to find an accommodation...
How are you gonna carry the money? TCs or Cash..?



Bright said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also coming to Adelaide in July, I don't have friends in Adelaide. Can you please help me out how to find an accommodation. I am coming with my wife and 6 months old daughter. Please help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

*Commonwealth bank online aco*****



drag288 said:


> Ratnesh,
> 
> You can open an account online. Go into westpac/NAB or commonwealth bank website migrant banking section.
> Once you have ur account number and other details u can transfer money from your india account to the Oz account.



Just opened an account for myself but yet to wire money to it. Deep inside I still feel kinda worried if I will get caught in any sort of trouble. It is my hard earned money and I cannot lose it any way. Please help confirm if you have personally done this with Commonwealth Bank i.e. open an account from offshore and transfer money to it and withdraw it after you land in OZ.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Lot of Indian banks have a travel card option which one can load with money in almost any currency. I got one and loaded it with some money in AUD. I was then able to use it at local ATMs here to withdraw money and deposit in my account. It was a little painful due to daily limits and per withdrawl fees but it was quite safe. Check if banks in China give some similar option.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

rahulreshu said:


> Lot of Indian banks have a travel card option which one can load with money in almost any currency. I got one and loaded it with some money in AUD. I was then able to use it at local ATMs here to withdraw money and deposit in my account. It was a little painful due to daily limits and per withdrawl fees but it was quite safe. Check if banks in China give some similar option.


Banks here they too do have similar service but the main concern is the charge which is done per transaction base.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Banks here they too do have similar service but the main concern is the charge which is done per transaction base.


I was charged about AUD 2.5 per withdrawal. I think I withdrew the entire money on the card in about 4-5 tries. They also charged me the equivalent of around AUD 5 for the card itself. So, I ended up paying around AUD 20 in all in fees... not too bad in my opinion.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rahulreshu said:


> I was charged about AUD 2.5 per withdrawal. I think I withdrew the entire money on the card in about 4-5 tries. They also charged me the equivalent of around AUD 5 for the card itself. So, I ended up paying around AUD 20 in all in fees... not too bad in my opinion.


*There will not be any charge if we use this as a Debit card and on online shopping.

For ATM withdrawal, they will charge some money as you said.*


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

i want to transfer 20 lakh rupees to Aus bank?

does is bank ask me abt money?? for tax related question??? is it considered taxable income?? here


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes. The bank has a duty to report questionable funds.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

jayptl said:


> i want to transfer 20 lakh rupees to Aus bank?
> 
> does is bank ask me abt money?? for tax related question??? is it considered taxable income?? here


They should not ask - your money, your business. If the money was not earned in Australia, while you were a permanent resident, it is not taxable. However, income earned from this sum in Australia would be taxable.

All cross-border financial transactions exceeding A$10,000 will automatically be reported to the authorities (http://www.austrac.gov.au/), no problem with that either, unless you have something to hide.


----------



## Sonia0510 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Hi*



rahulreshu said:


> Lot of Indian banks have a travel card option which one can load with money in almost any currency. I got one and loaded it with some money in AUD. I was then able to use it at local ATMs here to withdraw money and deposit in my account. It was a little painful due to daily limits and per withdrawl fees but it was quite safe. Check if banks in China give some similar option.



Hi,

Is this cheaper than the transfer through banks. I will be moving to Adelaide soon . Need to gather information it will be beneficial if you could answer


----------



## rashsocial (Sep 2, 2016)

The process is more simple nowadays than a few years back. 
There are many currency exchange houses who can wire transfer your money from India to Australia. The trick is to find the one next to you which has the most profitable deal for your money. This is where extravelmoney.com comes into play. It’s an aggregator service for currency exchange houses that lets you locate a store next to you. You can compare the different currency conversion rates and choose the best available. They give you a quote that gives an idea of how much net money reaches the receiver in the end. The request for transfer can be made online itself. If you want to send 10000AU$ from India to UK, according to bankrate it would be 5,14,900₹ and with extravelmoney it would be 5,07,200₹. You can save around 7,700 ₹.

Process : Visit their site, select transfer money abroad option, enter the currency, enter the quantity. Now enter your location and get a list of money changers near you along with their quotes and choose the best option for you. Once you have selected your preferred vendor, one of their customer care executives will give you a call to confirm the order. 
After the call, a mail will be sent to you with the Bank Account details of your chosen vendor, to whom you have to remit the money. Then comes the part of getting your KYC documents verified which can be arranged to be done at your home,through their door pickup of KYC documents option. Once your KYC documents are verified, you will be asked to transfer the funds to the vendor via NEFT, RTGS or IMPS. 

Upon receipt of funds, the vendor will transfer money to the beneficiary account abroad and money would be credited within 48 hours! A swift copy of the money transfer would be provided to you for proof of sending money.


----------



## Joby85 (Jun 24, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Just opened an account for myself but yet to wire money to it. Deep inside I still feel kinda worried if I will get caught in any sort of trouble. It is my hard earned money and I cannot lose it any way. Please help confirm if you have personally done this with Commonwealth Bank i.e. open an account from offshore and transfer money to it and withdraw it after you land in OZ.


Dear friend,

I am planning to travel to Sydney early next year, and also have the same query as yours. I am planning to open an account and transfer money from India, before I make my travel plan.

Please let me know if you had faced any issues in withdrawing your money there, in your case described earlier?

Thanks & Regards
Joby Job


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

if there is a doubt, go with an established bank transfer - like SBI / ICICI / etc.

if you do it from a branch, you will get a swift transaction receipt and if you have online access to Aus account, then you can verify. 

Its a bit expensive, but definitely worth it for first timers.

Also, most banks in Aus will need a physical walk-in verification for the account to start functioning. Hence, carry a little bit of cash with you to ensure you can pull through a couple of days without having to run to the bank 

Very personal advise, if you are travelling from India, any forex that you carry, please ensure you have a valid receipt for it. With the current climate in India, it's almost necessary.


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

What about carrying some cash $? Lets say I can have a travelers cheque or whatever worth $10,000. I believe this amount will be reflected in my passport too. What about if I carry $5000 cash with me? possible? I want to take about $20,000 to Oz legally  Without getting into trouble.


----------

